# My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

So, I FINALLY got to install my Boxster brake kit that I pieced together over the course of a couple of months. I took some pics and wanted to write a little DIY to share my information with anyone out there who may be interested in doing the same thing to their car.
DISCLAIMER: I am not responsible for any problems that you may encounter should you do undertake this project yourself. Always work safely by using jack stands and a good sturdy jack (NOT the widowmaker!). 
What you're going to need:








- 2 Brembo/Porsche Boxster brake calipers (1 left & 1 right). These are available from the dealership, online retailers like Pelicanparts.com, auto dismantlers, or eBay
- 2 Pure Motorsport Boxster brake caliper carriers & the supplied bolts (PureMS.com)
- 2 Audi TT/20thAE GTI/Jetta GLI front rotors (Tire Rack)
- 2 Banjo bolts for Boxster calipers (ECS)
- Brake pads of your choice (Hawk HPS from Tire Rack)
- Brake fluid of your choice
What you MAY need:
- New Porsche/Brembo pad retaining clips (Pelicanparts.com)
- OEM VW caliper carrier to spindle bolts (ECS)
- New bleed screws
Tools & Supplies:
- Loctite or other type of thread locker (other than a moderator)
- 18mm socket on 1/2" drive ratchet
- 11mm open-end wrench for bleed screws
- 13mm open-end wrench for banjo bolts
- Wire brush (manual or on a grinder)
- Brake cleaner
- Phillips screwdriver
- Flat screwdriver
- snips/wire cutters
- something to catch fluid in
- mallet/hammer
- patience
__________________________________________________________________________
I will assume you, the reader, knows how to safely put their car up in the air and remove the wheel(s).
1) Take the flat screwdriver and pop the brake pad wear sensor apart. You'll need it later
2) Detach the brake line from the caliper. Hang the line out of the way.








3) Remove the caliper from the spindle, carrier and all. You will not re-use the carrier in this project.
4) Remove the old rotor set screw with a large Phillips screwdriver. The rotor should come off, but you may need to help it along with the mallet. BE CAREFUL! The rotor is heavy and may fall.
5) Take the wire brush and brake cleaner and clean the hubs of any rust and corrosion. Here's a before shot:








6) Take your Pure Motorsport carrier and install it on the spindle. Torque to spec as per the Bentley manual.
























7) Install your new rotor on the hub using the set screw.
8) Install your caliper onto the new carrier with the supplied allen-head bolts. I am not sure of the torque spec for these, but don't go too tight, as they are screwing into aluminum threads. Too tight and you'll strip the threads!








9) Insert your new pads into the caliper and lock them into place with the retaining clip and pin. You may need to grease the pin and tap it into place. The clip must be pushed down for the pin to hold pressure on it, which in turn holds pressure on the pads








10) Install your brake line onto the caliper. You MUST use the ECS banjo bolts, as Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW. However, your stock or stock-length stainless VW lines will work for this project. I needed to use an extra copper washer (one of the old ones) to properly position the line and the banjo bolt. 2 on the caliper side and one on the bolt head side.
11) Take your old brake pad wear sensor connector from the old pad and cut it off. Connect the wires and tape/shrink-wrap them shut. This will keep any brake warning lights away, as the Boxster pads do not have provisions for the brake pad wear sensor. Install it and secure it out of the way with a zip-tie.








12) Double-check anything and everything. Check for leaks around the bleeders, crossover tubes and the banjo bolt. 
13) You're done! Remember to bleed the brakes when you have completed your project. Bleed the outside bleeder first, then the inside. Remember to bed in the brakes with about six 60mph to 5mph runs. 

















*Wheel caveat!*
This kit is essentially the same as the ECS Tuning Stg.2 v.1 kit. Use their template to check if your wheels will clear the calipers. You may need a spacer, or you simply may not be able to use your current wheels. Wheels that I KNOW will work are:
BBS CH (18x8.5 et30)
Audi TT 5 and 6-spoke wheels (I use a TT 6-spoke as a spare tire)
Long Beaches w. an 8mm spacer (my winter setup)
OZ Superleggera
OZ Superturismo
SSR Competition w. 5mm spacer (my new track setup)
____________________________________________________________________
And there you have it. Tomorrow I will post about how the car stops with the new brakes. 
On the difficulty meter, I would rate this one at the same level as a brake job + brake bleed.
I noticed that the 4-piston calipers are lighter than the cast-iron OEM calipers. However, any weight savings are negated due to the heavier 12.3" rotor. 
Finally, I put this kit together for probably $400 LESS than the ECS Stg.2 v.1 kit. I got the calipers for a fair price off of eBay, so that saved a lot of money. I also saved money by using a plain rotor and not a slotted or drilled rotor. I also had SS lines on the car already, and plenty of ATE blue fluid (my car is an automatic, so I don't have to worry about the blue dye hurting clutch seals. Use ATE gold if your car is a manual), so those didn't have to be purchased along with the rest of the parts.
I hope this helps some people out in the future. It took me quite some time to compile the info, so this should make it easy for others.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 7:30 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

wow im thinking about buying the parts separate like you did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (neonhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonhor* »_wow im thinking about buying the parts separate like you did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Once you figure out what you need, this job becomes a lot less intimidating.
As mentioned before, I'm going to bleed the brakes and bed them in today. Look for that post later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Great job, Mike. Expecting nothing less from guy like you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arent you using any pad shims?


_Modified by 20V1.8Tnut at 10:44 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*









I don't know if it is just the pic, but the cross pin does not look like it is completely installed into the caliper.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (kmf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmf* »_
I don't know if it is just the pic, but the cross pin does not look like it is completely installed into the caliper. 

When I took the pic, it wasn't. I tapped it fully into place afterward.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_Great job, Mike. Expecting nothing less from guy like you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arent you using any pad shims?


I do not have any shims installed. We'll see how that works out. The fronts are easy enough to put shims in, everything goes in from the top, so nothing has to come off the car except for the wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Bled and bedded them in. Stopping power is increased noticibly, but the big thing is that the pedal feel is much firmer and travel is shorter, and they're easier to modulate. I'm VERY happy. I can't wait for next season to start so I can see how they do on the track
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*









crappy pic of the contraption that all that stuff was installed onto.
Just in time for winter


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great!

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to say that it was worth the wait for your caliper carriers. They're a really great piece.
Pure MS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great!

Do your Porsche caliper brackets fit the mk3 too?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

They fit the VR6, however the offset is off by about 1mm. You'll need a small spacer/washer to move the caliper inboard just slightly.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do they clear 16 inch steel rims?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_do they clear 16 inch steel rims?


You would have to print the template and see for yourself. As I mentioned before, I only posted the names of wheels that I KNOW will fit.
I no longer have a 16" steel spare in the car. I do have the wheel buried somewhere, but I'm not going to dig it up.
It would be safe to say that you would need a sizable spacer to get a 16" steelie to fit


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

how about you come to PAR and we can try?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_how about you come to PAR and we can try?









How about you come out to Brooklyn


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Mike, could you please do ma a favor, could you please measure the distance from the surface of the rotor to the outer side surface of the caliper. As I set up the caliper on the rotor, it measures almost 54 mm. Is your measurement different? Thanks.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_How about you come out to Brooklyn









I will send Steve or Phil.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_Mike, could you please do ma a favor, could you please measure the distance from the surface of the rotor to the outer side surface of the caliper. As I set up the caliper on the rotor, it measures almost 54 mm. Is your measurement different? Thanks.

I'll check for you after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
I will send Steve or Phil.

















If my 16" steelie wasn't buried, I'd be happy to measure for you, but it's pretty buried. I'll see what I can do this weekend. The CH's come off and the Long Beaches go on for the winter http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## whizbang (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_do they clear 16 inch steel rims?

I just put my steelies on last night and checked them against the ECS template. I had to add 30mm of spacer to not have the template hit the wheel anywhere. 
I also checked my GLI BBS RCs and those will need a 3-5mm spacer to clear the calipers too.
Mike


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (whizbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang* »_
I just put my steelies on last night and checked them against the ECS template. I had to add 30mm of spacer to not have the template hit the wheel anywhere. 


that's huge!


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang* »_
I also checked my GLI BBS RCs and those will need a 3-5mm spacer to clear the calipers too.
Mike
 
that's more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I'll check for you after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (20V1.8Tnut)*

You wouldnt happen to know the bolt size that you need to attach the caliper to the caliper adapter?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_You wouldnt happen to know the bolt size that you need to attach the caliper to the caliper adapter? 

not off the top of my head. Call Pure Motorsport and they may be able to hook you up.


----------



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

I have the same setup waiting to be installed in my garage, the bolt which attaches calipers to Pure Motorsport looks like Porsche bolt. OEM 16" steel rims will not fit over this setup, I took off the original calipers did not disconnect them, installed 12.3" rotors, Pure Motorsport carriers and Porsche Boxster. The curved part of the steel rim the one that has all the holes in it will not cover the caliper. The spacer needed to make it work would be huge.
Mine will be installed in spring time.


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (PG1.8T)*

anyone try these over stock 16" WE wheels? i would measure using the template but my car is on a boat somewhere in the pacific


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (porn8069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porn8069* »_anyone try these over stock 16" WE wheels? i would measure using the template but my car is on a boat somewhere in the pacific









IIRC, Wolfsburg RXII wheels won't fit over 12.3" brakes (TT/20thAE) without grinding down a little bit of the caliper, so I would say that you'd need a big spacer to get this setup to fit.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

I edited the first post with a couple of new wheel choices for those who want to use this brake setup on their car.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Looks good! I missed this thread earlier. How does the pad size of the Boxster pads compare to stock? My question is, is the benefit of these calipers that you are getting increased pad contact or just the fact that they are multi piston calipers and that you don't need to take off the calipers to swap pads?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (2 doors)*

^^^^^
Pad size is not much bigger than stock. The real benefit is pedal feel, consistency, ease of modulation, pad choice & ease of changing them, and an increase in clamping force. Basically, all the benefits of a monobloc caliper on your hatchback.
When the pads get up to temp, these brakes stop better than the stock single-piston sliding calipers, but they do NOT give that "hand of God" stopping power that you can get from other larger and more expensive brake setups. These are more than enough for a person who does mostly street driving and an occasional HPDE and wants to be able to change pads at the track, which is a big benefit of the Boxster caliper.
After driving with these brakes for a few months now, I can say that I am very satisfied with them on the street. I can apply much less pressure on the brake pedal and get good stopping power, and modulation is very easy and intuitive. This spring I will be back at the track, so I'll see how they do when they are really asked to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Nice write up bro I pick up a set of boxster calipers about a month ago and repainted them, Redecaled then and got the Purems brackets. Thanks bro your a real inspiration with this thread


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (benzivr6)*

So did anyone ever figure out how to use the stock brake sensors? I assume no, but just curious before I buy parts...thanks!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (l88m22vette)*

^^^^^
I guess that if you found a Boxster pad that has sensors in them and cut the end off and splice on the VW one then it would work, but I say ditch it anyway. I mean, if you can't tell when your pads need changing then I think a person should stick with stock brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

So do you happen to know what the line is coming off the back of the calipers? I got mine used, and it looks like it was cut...


_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:46 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## 18Twagen (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (l88m22vette)*

"10) Install your brake line onto the caliper. You MUST use the ECS banjo bolts, as Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW."
On step 10 you mention that Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW, can anyone explain ? 
Yes the thread may be different on a VW caliper but why cant you use a OEM Porsche banjo bolt ? It is a Porsche caliper.


----------



## ChadsRabbit (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*

Nice install man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM sent


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (18Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Twagen* »_"10) Install your brake line onto the caliper. You MUST use the ECS banjo bolts, as Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW."
On step 10 you mention that Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW, can anyone explain ? 
Yes the thread may be different on a VW caliper but why cant you use a OEM Porsche banjo bolt ? It is a Porsche caliper.


Anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (18Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Twagen* »_"10) Install your brake line onto the caliper. You MUST use the ECS banjo bolts, as Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW."
On step 10 you mention that Porsche uses a different pitch thread than VW, can anyone explain ? 
Yes the thread may be different on a VW caliper but why cant you use a OEM Porsche banjo bolt ? It is a Porsche caliper.



Thats inaccurate, ECS (or the OP) states that to bring money to ECS, you do not need ECS banjo bolts, go to your local scrap yard and snag a used line off a boxster, or call the dealer and get the correct pitch thread, then order them from any brake line fabricating shop local to you. You will have to use stainless lines for this setup so when you have them made just add the correct banjos from a porsche


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (inarisilver78)*

will this work on an audi tt awd?
im askign because if the awd system/ traction system uses the brakes, will it still operate properly ?
also how much did this cost you ?
thx


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (jason bouchard)*

keeper for a thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6 (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_









looks like the pad doesn't sweep the whole face of the rotor. is there space to bring the caliper closer to the center or larger pads that can utilize that surface area?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

any update on this?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Even STI Brembos have that little space there. It's so you can tell how much the rotor has been worn down (told to me by an STI guy). 

I have these brakes, and it's hands down the best bang for the buck as far as brakes go. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

what year boxster are u getting the calipers off of


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

not really sure what year, but they are NOT S calipers, yay!:laugh:

Parts #s 986.351.421 and 986.351.422

*EDIT:* These breaks wont work without a min of 10mm spacers on Miros (18x8 et35):banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

can anyone comment on the pad size compared to the front GLI ones?

i also found a pair of brackets made i steel for those who want something a little stronger

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ckets-c4-s4-boxster-now-in-steel-p-13230.html


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Looks like the pads aren't the right size or something. You'll be losing a lot of braking force if you don't take advantage of full rotor width.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

If you look at that pic you can see the pads are even with the outside of the disc so the full pad is against the disc. The pads look a little smaller than the GLI/Audi TT fronts but you get 4 pistons evenly pressing against the pads which squeeze the rotor stopping the car. No sliders are used and the caliper is ridged mounted to the spindle so there isn't any movement. Stock type have rubber sliders that flex some and the sliders can get frozen in place which makes the caliper less effective.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone know if the Porsche 2 piece 996, 993 997s will work with this kit?

the larger calipers like these here?









the bolt pattern is the same and bolted up to the ECS kit i had for a short time but did not try them with the 312mm rotors.











http://www.apikol.com/index.php/pro...ents/928-gts-big-black-brake-caliper-set.html


----------



## vwgetriebe (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, I want to make porsche brackets for 288mm disc on a CNC. What would be the mounting hole dimensions for :

1. VR6 spindle mount center to center
2. boxster caliper mounting holes center to center.
3. spindle mount holes center to caliper mounting flat for 288mm disc.

I figure I take a shot to see if these dimensions are known since these parts are well known to the community.

:beer:


----------



## joseluis.17g (Aug 8, 2011)

vwgetriebe said:


> Hello, I want to make porsche brackets for 288mm disc on a CNC. What would be the mounting hole dimensions for :
> 
> 1. VR6 spindle mount center to center
> 2. boxster caliper mounting holes center to center.
> ...



Send me a PM I wrote down all of that because I had to make custom adapters so I could use my 2 piece 332mm rotors 
Did it with cnc


----------



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

Will this setup work with a 02 MK1 TT 225 awd?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

yeah it will, i have all the stuff from your tt to add to my mk4 jetta ...lol lego sets rule! i love vw


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I'm bumping this thread because I just did the Boxster caliper conversion on my GTI with the 312mm rotors. The brackets and lines were from Pure Motorsports. 

As you can see in the pictures below, the Boxster pads are a different shape than the pads for the GTI. I neglected to take measurements, but they're about 3/16 to 1/4 inch slimmer, so they leave a small portion of the inside surface of the rotor unswept. To me this is a non-isssue, but others were asking about it earlier in this thread. For reference, the outer edge of the pad sits even with the outer edge of the rotor, so the caliper is positioned correctly, the pads are just not as wide. 

I haven't taken it on the track yet, but in street driving the pedal definitely feels firmer and braking force is better than the stock calipers, even with the larger rotor. I'm expecting the track pads to wear much more evenly and keep pedal travel to a minimum as they wear. This was my main reason for going with the fixed calipers, as the pad taper was driving me nuts.

Also, OEM Monte Carlos (17x7) will clear with a 5mm spacer. You could probably get away with a 3mm spacer, but I wanted to be sure it would work, even under lateral load.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why wouldn't one want to run a bigger pad? Otherwise the rotor would have uneven wear? Isn't the point of bigger brakes to have more surface area in contact with each other?


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

18T_BT said:


> Why wouldn't one want to run a bigger pad? Otherwise the rotor would have uneven wear? Isn't the point of bigger brakes to have more surface area in contact with each other?


Nope. Like stated before, 1 piston brakes have the carrier and sliding pins. When you brake, the piston is only pressing against the inner pad while the carrier slides to apply equal pressure on the outer pad.

There's someone who did calculations in another thread. Images below.



petethepug said:


> VW uses *FLOATING *calipers, mounted as *AXIAL*
> 
> Mk I tt 54mm front Girling Axial floating caliper.
> As Richard stated, with floating calipers the final number is doubled.
> ...


So for a 1 piston caliper like what is used on the TT, Jetta, Golf, etc, the 54mm piston and slide has a total piston area of 7.09in^2.

Now for the Boxster fronts, you have 2 pistons on each side of the rotor, 4 in total for each caliper. Though the pistons individually are smaller, and the pads used are smaller, the calculated applied piston area equates to 14.08in^2. So in total for the front axles, the stock calipers and slides offer 14.18in^2 of total piston area, whereas the Boxster brakes offer 28.16in^2 of piston area. Even though the pads are a little shorter, twice the amount of area of equal pressure is being applied to those pads, resulting in better braking.

If you've ever noticed how big brake kits always have more pistons, even though they may have smaller pistons, it's because there's still more piston area than what is offered from the stock brakes.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

the snake 87 said:


> Nope. Like stated before, 1 piston brakes have the carrier and sliding pins. When you brake, the piston is only pressing against the inner pad while the carrier slides to apply equal pressure on the outer pad.


I understand how floating calipers work. I was comparing these two brake pads:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q97/imacfarlane/IMG_20150406_181201_589_zpsgxbpznqw.jpg

vs.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q97/imacfarlane/IMG_20150406_181225_951_zpsu4wchgjk.jpg


Why wouldn't you want to run the bigger pad with the boxster caliper and 312mm rotor?


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

18T_BT said:


> I understand how floating calipers work. I was comparing these two brake pads:
> 
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q97/imacfarlane/IMG_20150406_181201_589_zpsgxbpznqw.jpg
> 
> ...


I know. I meant that as it's not so much the pad doing the work as it is the pistons. It's applying more pressure equally on the surface of the pad, producing better stopping power as it is. There's no reason to reason to find taller pads because A: there's only one kind/size that fits the 986 calipers and B: the brakes are already twice as efficient than they are with a pad that reaches across the whole surface.

Pads are just wear parts. Just like a clutch surface. The caliper pistons (or slave and pressure plate for a clutch) are what provide the clamping force to slow down/drive. Not doing a good job or wearing out? You change them out. For upgrades like this brake swap, the pad/clutch material may be different, but it's all designed to work the same or better. I.E. Boxster calipers with the 312mm MK4 rotors or stage 3 clutch kits with stock flywheels. 

Ever notice how higher stage clutch systems have surface disks with gaps in them? Yet are still better than the stock clutch? Same idea. More pressure is being applied to those areas of contact, even if there is less surface area touching the disk/flywheel. Just like with these brakes. You simply *don't need* taller pads. The extra 1-2cm would provide 0 use, because the pistons were only designed to apply pressure to a certain area.


----------



## MK4GTI_BX_Cruiser (May 18, 2015)

*???*

Hello I'm still a little new to the euro scene. Does it matter what year u get the boxster calipers from. I have a MK4 GTI what year and what size calipers should I get if I want to start this conversion. Thanks a lot if u can help.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

No, as long as they're from the 986 Boxster. That's the first-gen model made up through the 2004 model year. Make sure it's not the Boxster S, as those cars use a larger caliper and rotor.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am looking to run a set of OZ futuras (I cant spell for ****) how would I know what ET I would need inorder to fit these brakes? I just recently did as the founder of this thread did and pieced it together, except all in I am in for $700 with everything. I am just waiting for time to install them on my car, I need help with clearance of the brakes to wheels. Thanks 

(SAVE VORTEX) kill facebook


----------

